# The Punk Thread



## Namba (Jun 12, 2011)

Love punk? Hate punk? It doesn't matter; this is a sound that's rocked since the late 70s and has twisted and shaped in many different forms since. Of course, the classics aren't in question; they're simply amazing because of what they started.
We were tired of slow songs and music that wasn't truly original to the US, so early groups such as The Fartz (formed in '81 and releasing a self-released 7" following the 12" "Because This Fucking World Stinks) came into being. Signed under Dead Kennedys lead vocalist and front man Jello Biafra's record label Alternative Tentacles, they started out the way any normal punk band from Seattle did: fast music, political lyrics about their general disgust with religion, politics, and injustice, and a gravelly vocalist.

Punk has since evolved from that and the sound has since spread internationally, and here I'd like to see who your favorite punk bands are and why.

My list (this isn't all of them):
Dead Kennedys - Considered to be hardcore punk for it's time
Gallows - Successfully captures the spirit of punk in general in a rather venemous, yet intelligent way
Refused - While pro-communist, some of the beat incorporation of synth music into punk I've ever heard
Also Comeback Kid, Take It Back!, Green Day, AFI and the Misfits

EDIT: Feel free to post examples


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 12, 2011)

The Cramps....I like a little rockabilly in my punk.  Do you understand? 

The WetSpots.....were a great band...until they merged and became the abomination known as Moist. 

The Sex Pistols....pretty much the genre defining band for my generation.

The Dead Milkman....punk that can laugh at itself and the genre is not to be trifled with. 

The Screaming Blue Messiahs....because deep down inside, I've always wanted to be a Flintstone.


----------



## anero (Jun 12, 2011)

this thread is my favorite thread

lots of crust and melodicore incoming:

trap them converge hopesfall poison the well disfear fugazi

had no idea Refused were pro-communist and i never heard much synth in their work (caveat: i've only really listened to the shape of punk to come)

also botch

also these guys (thursday/glassjaw/converge members)

[yt]UT9DEZwZ08k[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Jun 12, 2011)

Dude, Irreverent, love it! The Cramps I particularly enjoyed. You seem to have a distinct taste for the classics. Good stuff.

Yo, Anero... Botch? Converge? Those are some of my favorites!! Also, Refused had synth in New Noise and Brutist Pome... But come to think those were the only ones I can think of now... Wait, Worms of the Senses also had some synth... Lol 

So let's see, Botch, Converge, Poison the Well... You would probably like Gallows. Also some Norma Jean is pretty good every now and then, but Botch is still better(they've been accused of sounding like Botch, but really, they can't be matched).


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 12, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Dude, Irreverent, love it! The Cramps I particularly enjoyed. You seem to have a distinct taste for the classics. Good stuff.


 
Hell, the first time I saw The Cramps, The Wetspots and The Screaming Blue Messiahs.....they weren't classics....they were new!   Lux Interior died last year of heart failure at age 60.   Sad to say, The Cramps are done.  I cried when I heard the news.  

Check out the album "Bad music for Bad people."  It was my anthem back in '86.


----------



## Namba (Jun 12, 2011)

I will man. I just keep adding to my growing library.
Dude, that totally sucks when a favorite musician of your dies :O


----------



## Raphael (Jun 12, 2011)

Does this include hardcore punk, and therefore deathcore and it's extreme amalgamations? Because I'd like to migrate from the Heavy Metal thread... it's too broad and too much confliction.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 12, 2011)

Or we can follow you here and talk crap about your music in 2 threads.

I don't listen to much punk, but I like the stuff I've heard. The few songs I've heard by Botch and Converge were pretty awesome. I think the 2 albums I listen to the most are Stranger than Fiction - Bad Religion, and Death Alley - Zeke.


----------



## Namba (Jun 12, 2011)

Raphael said:


> Does this include hardcore punk, and therefore deathcore and it's extreme amalgamations? Because I'd like to migrate from the Heavy Metal thread... it's too broad and too much confliction.


 
Hardcore punk all the way, and some deathcore has punk roots so that does count some of the time... But straight up metal doesn't count as punk; that's a different breed altogether. 
EDIT: Lamb of God has punk roots. Now, another thing to note is that it depends on whose listening; one might say "deathcore" while the other might just say "metal" One might say mathcore while the other might say punk




Sponge Cat said:


> Or we can follow you here and talk crap about your music in 2 threads.
> 
> I don't listen to much punk, but I like the stuff I've heard. The few songs I've heard by Botch and Converge were pretty awesome. I think the 2 albums I listen to the most are Stranger than Fiction - Bad Religion, and Death Alley - Zeke.


 
I've heard some bad religion and really liked it, but it was mainly stuff from No Control. Converge and Botch are my favorite noise punk bands pretty much. They lean more towards metal, but they've still got that punk feel to them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 13, 2011)

anero said:


> had no idea Refused were pro-communist and i never heard much synth in their work (caveat: i've only really listened to the shape of punk to come)


 
refused were more radical than your av-er-age swedish punk band : >

they loved born against
i love born against!
[yt]e0OH2ROB4lA[/yt]
(fun fact: the singer from born against drew my avatar! no, not exclusively for me but rather the picture i made into my avatar)

rather than talk about bands ive already expounded upon i will post some "new shit" that i have found quite recently 

[yt]vFIZS4pTshU[/yt]

this is the entire reality choke 10" by in disgust and it is SO SICK
kinda like trap them
death metal influenced grind
ho god


the dicks hate the police
[yt]09lox_vnJ9Y[/yt]

no gang colors - honorary cop
[yt]Yu9bcqi1EyU[/yt]
this guy likes the hip hop and the grindy grind
so do i
good times
all of his stuff is free so download it if you want


----------



## Smelge (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it really punk though??

Punk is about being against the system, so if they're signed with a label, they're no longer punk. The real punk is stuff you find at little gigs organized by locals.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 13, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Is it really punk though??
> 
> Punk is about being against the system, so if they're signed with a label, they're no longer punk. The real punk is stuff you find at little gigs organized by locals.


 
[yt]S5uxu_-98Jc[/yt]


----------



## anero (Jun 13, 2011)

[yt]oeUmL4L8460[/yt]
i was never lucky enough to see these guys live though



Raphael said:


> Does this include hardcore punk, and therefore deathcore and it's extreme amalgamations? Because I'd like to migrate from the Heavy Metal thread... it's too broad and too much confliction.



hardcore punk is punk


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 13, 2011)

Sadly, some of the best indie Punk to come out of Hamilton Ontario is now only available on myspace as small clips.  The Dick Van Dykes are another retro 90's punk favourite of mine.   A regular at the Gown and Gavel (otters love lager and lime) , I almost qualified as a DVD groupie. 

http://chrwradio.com/lma/1987/What Wave - Live In London/The Dik Van Dykes - Pteradactyl.mp3 and http://chrwradio.com/lma/1987/What Wave - Wave From The Grave 2/The Dik Van Dykes - Road Warrior.mp3 were two favourites when I had my Jeep YJ.


----------



## Namba (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay, you knew this was coming 
The Fartz
also... If it's pleasant, it ain't punk. The Chariot are so fuckin punk it's not even funny. They capture the spirit of it all nicely. Really, if you have a million plus fanbase, something is wrong.

Btw like what I'm hearing so far. I think The Dicks and Born Against could become some new favorites of mine.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 13, 2011)

Mindless Self Indulgence!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 13, 2011)

anmol.roes said:


> the punk movement was created by Jews from Brooklyn and Queens.


 
preserving this spam comment for the aeons


----------



## Namba (Jun 13, 2011)

anmol.roes said:


> the punk movement was created by Jews from Brooklyn and Queens.


 
You punk


----------



## Isen (Jun 14, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> The Chariot are so fuckin punk it's not even funny.


 
"Everything Is Alive, Everything Is Breathing..." will always have a special place in my heart, but, like most metalcore, pretty much everything they've put out after that is pretty boring.  I was really hopeful because I actually like Josh Scogin's vocals but his bands just aren't interesting.

I am so in love with Titus Andronicus right and they are kind of punkish stuff for hipsters or whatever.  

[yt]KniCoepfBWE[/yt]

They are super super fun live.


----------



## Namba (Jun 14, 2011)

I really would like to check more of them out; that was damn good. So hipster, too, which I enjoy lol

Ah yes! Such a good album (and all done straight through in one take, too). I look at that album as sort of like a sequel to Norma Jean's "Bless the Martyr and Kiss the Child", which was also done in one take. Also, fun fact, Luti-Kriss is actually Scogin's first band (now known as, well, Norma Jean... and my username. Yes, I am a fan) Good stuff here


----------



## Isen (Jun 14, 2011)

I know all about Norma Jean/Lutti-Kriss etc. because I am a pastor's kid and as such know everything about Christian music.  Also, the best part of "Bless the Martyr" is Aaron Weiss' guest vocals.  

Anyway, Titus Andronicus has two albums out.  Their first, "The Airing of Grievances" is more lo-fi and feels more punk.  "The Monitor" is a concept album about the Civil War, existential crises, and getting drunk and pissed off in New Jersey.  Both are depressing, angsty, excellent, and feature Patrick Stickles' beard.  You should definitely check them out. :3


----------



## Namba (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, Aaron Weis is the highlight of that album.

So yeah, those are two albums I'm definitely going to take a look at. Somehow, lo-fi gives nearly everything a sort of punk feel (unless it's, like, badly produced techno or something along those lines). They both sound like something I'd really enjoy.


----------



## Raphael (Jun 14, 2011)

> I look at that album as sort of like a sequel to Norma Jean's "Bless the Martyr and Kiss the Child", which was also done in one take.



Did you know that Abandon All Ships! began by covering Norma Jean songs in 2006, back when they were local with 500 max fans? Abandon All Ships! used to be so amazing. Now, they're mainstream to shit.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 14, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Okay, you knew this was coming
> The Fartz



Check this page, hit the Deja Voodo and Hudu Gurus links.



> also... If it's pleasant, it ain't punk.


 
I'm not so sure.  Punk laughs at itself, and parody punk songs can have a "Pop" feel to them.  A lot of the Sex Pistols tunes were upbeat, even if the lyrics were "edgy" for the time period. Its sort of a paradox, you've got a song with a hook that you can't stop singing, even if its about a violent act or taboo subject...that's Punk.  

[video=youtube;R_YX7hsaJz0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_YX7hsaJz0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Namba (Jun 14, 2011)

That's a much better way to explain it, actually. Thanks for the links, man; I'm enjoyin' it!


----------



## anero (Jun 15, 2011)

punk is cathartic and from the heart. it's that simple.
these two bands have been all over my playlist for the last couple of weeks.


[yt]t4XgTivYqZw[/yt]
[yt]uFKklLgVFFo[/yt]
Today is The Day gets big ups as well.


----------



## Namba (Jun 16, 2011)

Here we are. Some Death from Above 1979


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

i dunno if i consider dfa1979 punk enough for the punk thread

theyre more dancey

[yt]83JQVClzNq0[/yt]

this is a great 7"
kim phuc is on iron lung's cassette only mixtape and have one of the best songs on it
theres also a sick cover of s.i.b. by total control but its not on youtube
devo is rad

tell me this doesnt rip
[yt]9Hlh85EgEp4[/yt]


----------



## Isen (Jun 19, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i dunno if i consider dfa1979 punk enough for the punk thread
> 
> theyre more dancey


Isn't "dance punk" a thing?  I thought it was a thing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

Isen said:


> Isn't "dance punk" a thing?  I thought it was a thing.


 
yeah but unlike gang of four or the pop group, who have a noticeable groove, theyre not really political so their punk trappings are scanty


----------



## Isen (Jun 19, 2011)

What about the politics of dancing?
What about the politics of ooo feeling good?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 19, 2011)

Isen said:


> What about the politics of dancing?
> What about the politics of ooo feeling good?


 
"dont want to talk about politics who give a fcuk about polictis" - koRN


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 19, 2011)

Punk doesn't have to be political, it's for any kind of statement political or emotional. Emo evolved from post-punk which evolved from punk after all.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> Punk doesn't have to be political, it's for any kind of statement political or emotional. Emo evolved from post-punk which evolved from punk after all.


 
are you talking about like

rites of spring and uhhhh
embrace?

cause those guys came from straight hardcore bands in the DC scene

but a lot of dischord stuff had post punk influence so i guess thats kinda right

i like sunny day real estate


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2011)

Ska punk is where my love is at.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 20, 2011)

how many members of a ska band does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

four, one to screw it in and three to PICK IT UP PICK IT UP PICK IT UP


[yt]iTbCotej3Js[/yt]

suicide (a better way)


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 20, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> how many members of a ska band does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
> 
> four, one to screw it in and three to PICK IT UP PICK IT UP PICK IT UP
> 
> ...


 
Props to you, my friend.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

My favorite Kind of music!


The Sex Pistols: There's not to many albums more fun to listen to than Spunk.
[video=youtube;HiUiKjH2IWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiUiKjH2IWE[/video]
Black Flag: The only band that was ever able to sum up the way I feel.
[video=youtube;QmqXEYWSoac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmqXEYWSoac[/video]
The Ramones: What else are you going to listen to when chewing out a rhythm on your bubble gum?!
[video=youtube;6bYrSXlzXZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bYrSXlzXZI[/video]
The Electric Eels: The only band to listen to when exterminating all life.
[video=youtube;8aJdo2PMt1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aJdo2PMt1o[/video]
The Stooges: The original punks.
[video=youtube;BJIqnXTqg8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJIqnXTqg8I[/video]
Blitz: Music that just makes you feel really really good.
[video=youtube;xpNIk1eD1mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpNIk1eD1mg[/video]
Adrenalin O.D.: The name says it all.
[video=youtube;jV6aNl-Siqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV6aNl-Siqo[/video]


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

You get it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 22, 2011)

350125 GO! said:


> The Electric Eels: The only band to listen to when exterminating all life.
> [video=youtube;8aJdo2PMt1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aJdo2PMt1o[/video]


 
You know your stuff my man

Does this mean you're up on the Cleveland scene?


----------



## Namba (Jun 22, 2011)

350125 GO! said:


> You get it.


 
Gah! Dude, it's bugging me so bad! What song does your username come from?? I can't remember! :O


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 22, 2011)

luti-kriss said:


> Gah! Dude, it's bugging me so bad! What song does your username come from?? I can't remember! :O


 
Joy Division - Warsaw


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh yea! The Electric Eels and Rocket From the Tombs are two of the best bands of all time! The Dead Boys and X_X were great too, but they didn't have a thing on their original bands.


----------



## Namba (Jun 22, 2011)

Endless Humiliation said:


> Joy Division - Warsaw


 
Thank you! I fucking love that song!


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 22, 2011)

Joy Division kicks ass!


----------

